# Looking For job in Singapore



## Gayatri

Hi,

I am working with Java technology.i am having 3 years of exp .Right now i m working in Bangalore,India.I need to shift to singapore,pls let me know any openings


----------



## kaneson_2000

Gayatri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working with Java technology.i am having 3 years of exp .Right now i m working in Bangalore,India.I need to shift to singapore,pls let me know any openings


Hi Gayatri, 

I am Kaneson and i wish to help you. First when are you coming ? And secondly how can i help you ? In Singapore there are many job openings especially for IT. Have you ever tried online job search ? How about Job urgency ? Tell me more, how i can help you ok ? 

Take Care
Dont worry
Kaneson


----------



## jinino

Hi Kaneson,

Can you provide me any inforamtion about the job market in the financial industry in Singapore? I am from Canada by the way and any thing I need to know if I decide to find a finance job in Singapore?

Thanks




kaneson_2000 said:


> Hi Gayatri,
> 
> I am Kaneson and i wish to help you. First when are you coming ? And secondly how can i help you ? In Singapore there are many job openings especially for IT. Have you ever tried online job search ? How about Job urgency ? Tell me more, how i can help you ok ?
> 
> Take Care
> Dont worry
> Kaneson


----------

